# Autotrail blinds



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi, I have a 1998 Autotrail Scout. The blinds are the type where the blackout blind slides from the bottom up, the flyscreen slides from the top down and they clip together. I wonder if they can be reversed. The reason being if it is sunny I could lower the blackout blind to act as a sunscreen but not fully close it. 
I have looked at the job and it seems to be feasible. Remove the outer trims and swop the blinds around. I know they are spring loaded but this should not cause too much of a problem 'says he'. 
Has anyone else ever done this ? are there any pit falls ? 
I would be grateful for any advise, or is it a big no no. 

Regards 
Frank


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

if you find out that is can be done and its not to bad of a job will you let me no thanks 

tank

p/m me ok thanks


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Assuming the top and bottom trim panels are the same, on some models they aren't, could you not simply remove the whole window blind cassete and reverse it. It was simple to remove the whole lot on our Apache, 2007 model, as I did a number of times. Hope this is of help.
Norman


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I believe they were made upside down due to the number of spring failures. Leaving a blind unable to return up


Dave P


----------



## ianhc (Feb 4, 2009)

The main reason they are blind upwards is so if you are undressing you can leave 6" or so down on the blind allowing light in and no one can see you. Simple really!!.
I think you will find the whole cassette assembly can be simply turned upside down to achieve what you want.


----------

